# Multimedia keys in Toshiba m30x

## Majkijin

Hi, does anyone of you know how to make useable 4 keys at left of keyboard? I have Toshiba m30x-148 with phoenix bios installed and ACPI driver witch is in kernel (2.6.10-r1) doesn't support these keys. I don't even know how these keys are used in Windows, maby these are not controled by ACPI? How can I check it, or maby you already know how these keys are controlled?

----------

## thoughts

I use xbindkeys to assign actions to my multimedia keys, as well as to create Ctrl+Alt+[X] keyboard shortcuts to launch programs.

Just install it, then put "xbindkeys &" into your ~/.xinitrc file.  Use "xbindkeys --key" which will tell you the codes for your multimedia keys, then put your bindings into ~/.xbindkeysrc like this:

```
# launch an xterm

"xterm"

Control + Alt + x

"gaim"

m:0x40 + c:55

# (that's the code for one of my multimedia keys)
```

The line in .xinitrc will start xbindkeys when you start X, but for now you can just run "xbindkeys" to start it manually.

-Anthony DiSante

http://nodivisions.com/

----------

## Majkijin

Unfortunately xbindkeys --keys gives me nothing when I pressing any of my multimedia keys  :Sad: . I thing they are controlled by ACPI but I'm not sure. How can I check it?

----------

## remi2402

assuming acpi is in your kernel, do the following (as root)

```
cat /proc/acpi/event
```

Then press your keys to see if anything happens. On my desktop computer, here's what the output looks like when I press the power button (three times)

```
pcremi root # cat /proc/acpi/event

button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001

button/power PWRF 00000080 00000002

button/power PWRF 00000080 00000003
```

If your multimedia keys are in fact controlled by acpi then you should look into acpid to map events (loading programs, enabling suspend-to-disk/ram, xosd, or whatever)

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

Rémi

----------

## Majkijin

 *remi2402 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> assuming acpi is in your kernel, do the following (as root)
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I did and I've got:

```

root@majkijin michald # cat /proc/acpi/event

cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy

```

I don't know what process may using it. However acpi is at least partially working on my computer because when I'm pressing power off button, linux is halting propertly.

Can you say why I get that /proc/acpi/event is busy?

----------

## dtor

Check if acpid is running. /proc/acpi/events only allowes one reader process.

----------

## Majkijin

Thanks dtor I have acpid running. I turned it off and I typed cat /proc/acpi/events but when I press mulitmedia keys I gets nothing so those keys are not controled by acpi. Any ideas what if not acpi?

----------

## dtor

Did you enable Toshiba-specific support in ACPI?

----------

## Majkijin

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Did you enable Toshiba-specific support in ACPI?

 

Yes I do, but I have Phoenix bios not Toshiba and I think that feature don't wokrs in my case.

----------

## dtor

Ok, maybe the keys are available through regular input layer then. If you run "showkeys" in console (not X) does it show anything when you press these keys? Also, is there any messages in dmesg when you press those keys?

----------

## Majkijin

I've tryed "showkey" but it gives mi nothing. You say I should check dmesg messages, I'm not sure but isn't dmesg print boot messages? You ment that I should press that button during a linux booting?

I'm confused. If ACPI gives me nothing and showkey so how that keys works in WinXP? What protocol they use?

----------

## dtor

 *Majkijin wrote:*   

> I've tryed "showkey" but it gives mi nothing. You say I should check dmesg messages, I'm not sure but isn't dmesg print boot messages? You ment that I should press that button during a linux booting?

 

No, dmesg containes kernel messages, not boot messages. Just press your keys and type 'dmesg' and see if there are any messages from atkbd.

----------

## Majkijin

I've tryed and gets nothing from atkbd.

----------

## dtor

 *Majkijin wrote:*   

>  *dtor wrote:*   Did you enable Toshiba-specific support in ACPI? 
> 
> Yes I do, but I have Phoenix bios not Toshiba and I think that feature don't wokrs in my case.

 

There are 2 drivers - one in ACPI section and another in "general processor features". You need CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y (or =m, but then you need to do "modprobe toshiba_acpi").

----------

## Majkijin

```

majkijin $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i toshiba

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

```

I have it compiled but I think it doesn't work witch phoenix bioses. I don't have even /dev/toshiba directory although I have it compilet to the kernel.

----------

## dtor

Well, I believe that it's non-ACPI Toshiba driver that creates /dev/toshiba

----------

## Majkijin

I'm sorry. I made mistake I though about /proc/acpi/toshiba.

----------

## Khaine

you can use fnfx, unfortunatly atm it is not in the portage tree yet.  However thier is an ebuild in bugzilla, hopefully it will be added soon

----------

## Double

 *Khaine wrote:*   

> you can use fnfx, unfortunatly atm it is not in the portage tree yet.  However thier is an ebuild in bugzilla, hopefully it will be added soon

 

i`am install fnfx form portage and it works nice

----------

## Majkijin

At fnfx homepage I read:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.1 Hardware Requirements
> 
> Any recent Toshiba model. Recent means: Every Toshiba laptop built in 2002 and later will work with FnFX. A list with verified and tested Toshiba laptops is found under 3.2.
> ...

 

I have Toshiba that is one of that exceptions. I have Phoenix BIOS and fnfx doesn't work.

----------

## Double

 *Majkijin wrote:*   

> At fnfx homepage I read:
> 
> One exception: There are a few laptops which do not have a Toshiba (e.g. Satellite P25-S520) but a Phoenix BIOS. These machines will fail on loading the Toshiba ACPI driver and hence will not be supported by FnFX.

 

```
double@double double $ lsmod | grep toshiba

toshiba_acpi            5012  0 

toshiba                 4248  0 

double@double double $
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## Majkijin

Do you Double have Phoenix bios? What Toshiba model you have?

----------

## Double

 *Majkijin wrote:*   

> Do you Double have Phoenix bios? What Toshiba model you have?

 

i do not  assert that i have Phoenix bios but i say that install fnfx form portage and it works nice

model: psm35e-002ee-ru

----------

## Majkijin

In my case fnfx dosn't work.

```

root# /etc/init.d/fnfxd start

 * Enabling Toshiba function keys...

FnFX Daemon v0.3 (c) 2003, 2004 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@nouse.net>

fatal error: Could open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys.

Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section.

For more information read the documentation and/or http://fnfx.sf.net/index.php?section=doc#kernel.

                                                                          [ !! ]

```

----------

